# Duck feed



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

What do you feed your ducks for good egg laying?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Free range and cracked corn.  But if you can't free range, chicken egg ration with added niacin is supposed to be fine.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah they free range then I always put them up at night (people around here don't control there dogs) 
I have wondered if the chicken egg maker feed would be good for them?
Is corn ok to feed all the time? I always as corn to there feed in the winter to there dumor finisher.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Honestly, I'm not that experienced, and my ducks aren't laying yet, so I don't know if the cracked corn helps ducks lay well or not. I wasn't paying enough attention to exactly what you asked.  The cracked corn and free range is working fine for my chickens, if that tells you anything. I'd like to see what others say.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Mine are laying right now like crazy I was just curious what others fed there ducks and if I could be feeding anything better.
I wish they would start nesting!! I want babies this year!!! Lol


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

What kind of ducks do you have? And is it winter where you live? I have Muscovies and they don't lay in the winter! But they do set very frequently, so I guess it's a tradeoff. 
As to the corn, it's what our grandparents raised chickens on before the advent of commercial feed. Of course most chickens weren't confined like they are now.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> What kind of ducks do you have? And is it winter where you live? I have Muscovies and they don't lay in the winter! But they do set very frequently, so I guess it's a tradeoff.
> As to the corn, it's what our grandparents raised chickens on before the advent of commercial feed. Of course most chickens weren't confined like they are now.


I have mallard and moscovy.
I'm in Texas so one day it's winter next day it's summer lol today would be winter as its 60ish out right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I feed mine a locally ground layer feed 24/7 along with scraps,(Always cook potato peels and potatoes) and wild bird seed,BOSS, and scratch in winter.
Too much cracked corn is not good.All it does is make them fat....fat hens don't lay well of any species.
They also have free choice oyster shell available and fresh water daily.

I have done a TON of research on chicken feed and such. Free range is great but I would leave out some layer and some oyster shell....you can also use their own shells but they need to be ground so as not to cause egg eaters....

This all applies to ducks as well.
Typically the extra niacin needed for ducks is only in the first few weeks....also, ducklings should have chick food (18-20% protein) only for the first 2 weeks. After that they require less protein and if you give too much you can cause Angel Wing, so switch to layer at 2 weeks old.

Also for ducks that are not free ranged~figure on 1/4 lb a day of feed for bantam sizes and 1/2 lb a day for medium to larger ones.They also enjoy having grass clippings,weeds and kitchen scraps of all sorts.Mine are partial to tomatoes.I always place feed across the pen from water so they have to run back and forth to drink. Keeps them healthier


----------

